# How to hook up a DVD player to a Zenith TV?



## Jessica1991 (May 22, 2013)

I Have an old Zenith TV I have a cable box hooked up to the TV, How do I hook up a DVD player to the TV there are no RCA hook ups on the TV (yellow, white, red cables). Is there another way to hook up the DVD player to this TV?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Does the DVD player have cable in/out connectors? If so, run the cable box to the DVD player, DVD to TV.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

please give the exact model number of the tv, the dvd player and the cable box. without that info all we can do is guess without knowing what ports are available.

In general, you may be able just to use cable wire and string all three. from the wall outlet to the dvd player to the cable box to the tv. You can also try from the wall outlet to the cable box to the dvd player to the tv.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Jessica1991


You need to get yourself an RF to RCA modulator box (converter) you will plug the RCA jacks of your DVD to the modulator and the output source of the modulator to your t.v.


----------

